# Breadings



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Breading's

A variety of breading recipes that start off with the same base.
1 cup	Flour
1/2 tsp Salt 
1 large Egg
1 1/2 cup Milk or Water

Mix flour and salt in a bowl. In another, mix egg, milk or water and then mix
into the dry ingredients.

Before breading, fillets or shellfish should be rinsed and patted dry; then dipped in the above batter or an egg wash consisting of well beaten egg and 1 Tbsp of Milk or water.

Cornmeal:
1/2 cup flour; 1/4 cup cornmeal; 1 tsp paprika; 1/4 tsp each salt & pepper mixed together.

Curry:
1 tsp curry powder mixed into 1 cup bread crumbs.

Ginger:
1 tsp Ginger mixed into 1 cup bread crumbs.

Herb:
1 tsp of one of the following mixed into 1 cup of bread crumbs.
Dill, Fennel, Tarragon, Chervil, or Lemon Grass.

Nut:
1 cup of finely chopped nuts.
(I have used Wild Hazelnuts with trout with good success.)

Onion:
1 1/2 tsp onion flakes mixed into 1 cup of bread crumbs.

Potato Chip:
1 cup crushed Potato Chips.

Parmesan:
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese mixed with 1/2 cup bread crumbs or crushed Crackers.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Japansse Panko bread crumbs
crushed fine Capt crunch for ck tenders


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

just stuffed some flounders but had to come up with an alternate breader,
GF can't have weat anymore and a gluten-free diet sooooo whats a guy to do - NO BREAD CRUMBS
pulled out the cereals that where gluten-free and ground it the the magic bullet rice crispys and rice chex 

jerry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ritz crackers or Club Crackers or regular saltine crackers make great breading.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

instant potato flakes. Hot peanut oil. spice as you will. You can cut with cornmeal/flour. Double dip for fun.


----------

